
Scientists Unveil Surprisingly Tiny T. Rex Ancestor - fiaz
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/09/17/AR2009091702573.html?hpid=sec-nation
======
zacechola
It's called Raptorex, which makes it the coolest-named dinosaur to date.

------
sp332
If they don't know where it came from, how do they know it's older than T.
Rex? And I thought dinosaurs were basically reptiles, which keep growing their
whole adult lives, so how could a young adult be almost full-grown if it never
stops growing?

------
johnohara
_based on a single fossil smuggled out of China and eventually sold to a
private collector_

I got mine. How 'bout you?

------
newsdog
They say it's small, but if this thing was coming after you, you could kiss
your ass goodbye.

